# Looking for some callsigns please



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Looking for the callsigns for the following ships if anyone can help please:

British Laurel (1976)
Aqaba Crown (Sea Containers)
Turquoise Bounty (Sea Containers)
Saudi Crown (Sea Containers)
Motagua (Fyffes)
Aurora (1980 P&O Bulk)
Galconda (P&O Bulk)
Ardmore (P&O Bulk)
Gambhira
Garinda
Garala
Garbeta (all P&O gas boats)

Thanks in advance (Thumb)


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Update - found all the P&O callsigns. Would appreciate help with any of the others please.


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

British Laurel = GPXH
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

alastairjs said:


> British Laurel = GPXH
> Regards,
> Alastair



Thanks


----------



## snorkers (Oct 4, 2008)

*callsign*

Hi
Served on Aurora twice in the mid 70's. Callsign GUSS


----------

